# Urgent Help Needed On Axolotl!!!



## PrettyxPerfection (Sep 9, 2008)

I don't know if this is in the right area....correct me if I am wrong = )

I am the proud owner of 4 axolotls, and today I have realised while cleaning and feeding the Axolotls, Kanga can't stay submerged and always bobs up to the top of their tank, and when he finds something to anchor himself on to, his back end raises up. What could be wrong with him, none of my other axies are doing it = S


----------



## diamondwolf130 (Oct 19, 2009)

PrettyxPerfection said:


> I don't know if this is in the right area....correct me if I am wrong = )
> 
> I am the proud owner of 4 axolotls, and today I have realised while cleaning and feeding the Axolotls, Kanga can't stay submerged and always bobs up to the top of their tank, and when he finds something to anchor himself on to, his back end raises up. What could be wrong with him, none of my other axies are doing it = S


Okay, I don't know much about Axolotls but I know that these kind of symptons often indicate over eating in fish so it may be the same with Axies I'm not entirely sure. 
Over eating would effect the balance of the swim bladder causing your Axy to float to the surface unwillingly. 
This could also be more serious, he may have Swim Bladder Disease, which can be treated with medicines from your local fish shop. Although you must check all medicines as I think Axies are quite sensitive to copper and other metals that may be present in fish meds.

What I would do is halt feeding for 3-4 days and see if your little Axy recovers.

Though I hate to say it, you may need to be prepared for the worse. One of my Corydoras's had swim bladder disease and died a few days later. Nothing I could do =/.

You will probably get better answers out of others. I'm in no way an expert but I wanted to help as I hate to see critters suffer 

Best of luck mate.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Hmm, axolotls don't have swim bladders, but you may be on the right track- has he eaten anything that could have gone off in his gut? Sometimes food does that in colder temps, when the digestive system isn't working efficiently enough.


----------



## GemzD26 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hi,

*Do not* use any fish medicines these are highly toxic to them.

I beleive i have gave you the link for Caudata.org before this answers nearly all questions relating to axolotls,health ,breeding & any other general question relating to them.

If the axolotl did have anything bad turning in its stomache it will automatically spit it out but this generaly happens if the temp of the tank is way to cold and the axolotl is protecting itself against food going bad.

Have a look at this links i hope this answers your question.

Illness/Sickness: What causes floating? - Caudata.org Newt and Salamander Forum

Axolotl keeps floating to the surface - Caudata.org Newt and Salamander Forum


----------



## bellabelloo (Mar 31, 2007)

Axolotl sometimes do this when they are about to poo :gasp:


----------



## PrettyxPerfection (Sep 9, 2008)

bellabelloo said:


> Axolotl sometimes do this when they are about to poo :gasp:


That is one very long poo then :whistling2:

I put their filter back in their tank today as I forgot to put it back in when I cleaned them out the other day, and Kanga seems to be able to stay sub merged while the filter is on, and when it is turned off he floats to the top :gasp:


----------



## Antonia (Jan 8, 2012)

Hi I learnt basics about keeping axolotls from the herp guy at Houghall college, then I learnt a lot of the details through trial and error and being very panicky over little things. There are lots of reasons why an axolotl might float. Most of the time they choose to though. If he can't help it then there is likely an infection, usually of the stomach. Keep that water clean and look for a vet that knows what he's doing. NEVER use fish medications without checking with a specialist vet that knows axolotls


----------



## Malagasy (Nov 27, 2011)

This happened to my axololt and i sometimes gave him dillies (little fishes)


----------



## obicat (Oct 11, 2011)

This is from 2009 :? I suspect the need for urgency has passed! However anyone with axolotl problems is better off using caudata. They are axolotl/newt experts


----------



## igmillichip (Feb 7, 2010)

@Diamondwolf......I've never found a swim-bladder inside an axolotl (unless they are getting silicone swim bladder implants in these days of equality)

ian


----------

